

Introducing chibitronics (sticker circuits by Bunnie Huang) - beambot
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3477&ref=hn

======
beambot
The crowdsourcing campaign was on the frontpage the other day. Bunnie Huang
(famed XBox hacker) is part of this project. This page is explains the
project's rationalization, history, and engineering -- mad cool.

